# Any outlet sales?



## Judy1123

Any of you ladies live by a Tory outlet, and can share any sales going on, thanks for the info


----------



## Judy1123

Bump up .....any outlets sale info. Thanks


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Judy1123 said:


> Bump up .....any outlets sale info. Thanks



Hi, the SA that assist me sent me an e-mail with the follow sale

Dakota Loafer (Sand with navy) $99.00
-Emmy Demi Wedge (Royal Tan) $99.00
-Elina Ballet (Black) $149.00
-Eddie 2 with Bow (Camilla Pink and Black) $99.00
-Kaitlin Ballet (Shiraz Purple with Gold) $99.00
-Tumbled Leather Kiernan Riding Boot (Black and Almond) $249


----------



## Judy1123

Thank U , if you get anymore info please post...


----------



## chocofrapp

Please post sales on bags if you know. Thanks.


----------



## purse_lover1988

Available at Orlando outlet Florida. Some flats are markdown to $99 and 25% off additional for client. Contact my SA John and mention Kristie. He will give you the additional 25% off becausw only closed client gets the discount.


----------



## purse_lover1988

These are included in the list for 25% off additional.


----------



## purse_lover1988

More pictures


----------



## lettuceshop

Wow, this is great did your SA take the photos?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I am drooling over here!!!!


----------



## Judy1123

Thank U for the great pics!! U rock girl!!....


----------



## purse_lover1988

lettuceshop said:


> Wow, this is great did your SA take the photos?


Yes he did and sent them to me. If you need his cell contact for direct sale I'll provide it for you. He hooks me up with free shipping for everything, I'm sure he will do the same for you girls


----------



## piggyla

purse_lover1988 said:


> More pictures




Would love to order few pair from your sa! Can you provide his contact? Thanks!


----------



## purse_lover1988

His number is (407) 579-0908


----------



## piggyla

purse_lover1988 said:


> His number is (407) 579-0908


thanks you purse_lover1988!


----------



## lettuceshop

purse_lover1988 said:


> His number is (407) 579-0908




Thank you!


----------



## PurpleRabbit

purse_lover1988 said:


> Available at Orlando outlet Florida. Some flats are markdown to $99 and 25% off additional for client. Contact my SA John and mention Kristie. He will give you the additional 25% off becausw only closed client gets the discount.




Thanks for posting!! I see a pair of flats that I thought I missed out on.


----------



## harlem_cutie

@purse_lover1988 you are so awesome for posting the info. I always tell everyone that the Orlando TB outlet is a favorite of mine just for the variety and selections. They never disappoint me. I was there two weeks ago and they have lots of older style Revas if anyone is still looking for these.


----------



## purse_lover1988

harlem_cutie said:


> @purse_lover1988 you are so awesome for posting the info. I always tell everyone that the Orlando TB outlet is a favorite of mine just for the variety and selections. They never disappoint me. I was there two weeks ago and they have lots of older style Revas if anyone is still looking for these.



You are welcome, I share what I can because I can't buy them all. More pictures I just received from John. These are extra 25% off.


----------



## Judy1123

Thanks again for the updates, [emoji7]


----------



## Harper2719

Hi All - I am new to Tory Burch and would like to know if the merchandise at the outlet locations comes directly from the boutiques or does Tory have MFF bags, shoes etc. like other designers like Kate Spade and Coach.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Harper2719 said:


> Hi All - I am new to Tory Burch and would like to know if the merchandise at the outlet locations comes directly from the boutiques or does Tory have MFF bags, shoes etc. like other designers like Kate Spade and Coach.



The outlets are one full year collection behind. They are completing the fall/winter 2013 collection. The 2014 resort and 2014 spring items should be arriving soon. So anything from the current fall winter collection will be in the outlets fall 2015. So yes the merchandise does come from the boutiques.


----------



## Harper2719

Thank you so much!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Harper2719 said:


> Hi All - I am new to Tory Burch and would like to know if the merchandise at the outlet locations comes directly from the boutiques or does Tory have MFF bags, shoes etc. like other designers like Kate Spade and Coach.



There are no items specifically made for TB outlets at this time, however, there are some lines that never made it to retail such as certain colors in the Kipp line so they are exclusively sold at the outlet. The majority of items at the outlets are old stock or mislabeled items.


----------



## Harper2719

Thank you Harlem cutie!  I don't live anywhere near an outlet so I guess I will just have to give them a call and see what they have.


----------



## purse_lover1988

All shoes are 30% off and purse are 25% off for clients only. Contact John and mentio  Kristie. He will give you the %


----------



## purse_lover1988




----------



## harlem_cutie

Thanks for posting your finds again! The ocelot Kerrington tote is a great price and the Reva clutch with pewter hardware is getting harder to find.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks for posting your finds again! The ocelot Kerrington tote is a great price and the Reva clutch with pewter hardware is getting harder to find.




My two favorites out of the bunch too. Quite a few Kendrick loafers too, love those, but I'm in sandal season.


----------



## lettuceshop

Your guy John is awesome!!!! Texted him a couple of times recently and he got back to me pronto.


----------



## Harper2719

lettuceshop said:


> Your guy John is awesome!!!! Texted him a couple of times recently and he got back to me pronto.




I second this!  John is awesome!!  Thank you so much for recommending him.


----------



## lvlouis

That's for info. Do you how much these red totes are going for?


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks for posting your finds again! The ocelot Kerrington tote is a great price and the Reva clutch with pewter hardware is getting harder to find.




I couldn't resist that Kerrington tote, I called the next day and ordered it...I am so weak!


----------



## purse_lover1988

lvlouis said:


> That's for info. Do you how much these red totes are going for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936035




I'm not sure of the price. He sent me picture and see what I like then I message him asking for price. Please contact john if you like to know.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> I couldn't resist that Kerrington tote, I called the next day and ordered it...I am so weak!



You are not weak. It really was a GREAT price  If I wasn't on bag overload I would have ordered it too.


----------



## Kkeely30

I've never ordered from outlet but the Kerrington cross body is calling my name!  I might give this John a call


----------



## lettuceshop

Kkeely30 said:


> I've never ordered from outlet but the Kerrington cross body is calling my name!  I might give this John a call




John is awesome!


----------



## Kkeely30

I ended up sending him a text, haven't heard back yet but keeping my fingers crossed it's still available!  I almost bought that purse at the retail store last year.. It would be fate of course for me to still have it!


----------



## Kkeely30

lettuceshop said:


> John is awesome!




John did call back and he seems great!  The purse I wanted was OOS but he said he'd keep an eye out if they get more in. Thanks all for recommending John, Kristie thanks for sharing his info!


----------



## Harper2719

lettuceshop said:


> I couldn't resist that Kerrington tote, I called the next day and ordered it...I am so weak!




Hi lettuceshop - did you receive your tote yet?  I ordered one too but haven't received it yet.  Thanks!


----------



## lettuceshop

Harper2719 said:


> Hi lettuceshop - did you receive your tote yet?  I ordered one too but haven't received it yet.  Thanks!




I did, I got it Tuesday and moved right in yesterday. It's a little bigger than I thought, but I love it!!


----------



## Harper2719

lettuceshop said:


> I did, I got it Tuesday and moved right in yesterday. It's a little bigger than I thought, but I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941029




Looks great!!!  I got mine today - so excited.  I am going to get lots of use out of this tote.


----------



## Kkeely30

Harper2719 said:


> Looks great!!!  I got mine today - so excited.  I am going to get lots of use out of this tote.




I bought that bag last year at the end of season when it was on sale (not $99 though!) and I absolutely love it!  I use it as a diaper bag, tote to go out on day trips, everything!  It's held up really well too as much as I use it!


----------



## Judy1123

I got mine on the FB sale, but you got a great deal, enjoy!


----------



## purse_lover1988

Kkeely30 said:


> John did call back and he seems great!  The purse I wanted was OOS but he said he'd keep an eye out if they get more in. Thanks all for recommending John, Kristie thanks for sharing his info!


I'm glad he can help. Anything for me purseforum gals


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> I did, I got it Tuesday and moved right in yesterday. It's a little bigger than I thought, but I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941029




LOVE IT! I think the size of the Kerrington is perfect for an everyday bag and they hold up pretty well. My everyday bag is a woven Jane tote that I absolutely love but it is HUGE! Enjoy your bag  and thanks a million to purse_lover1988 for sharing John's info!


----------



## purse_lover1988

Got these from John for $70 each. Great prize if anyone is looking for some espadrille pair.


----------



## HavPlenty

Bought the cutest loafers at the Las Vegas premium outlet north. They were having a 30% off shoe sale.  My first ever TB purchase and now I want another pair. Unfortunately, I don't see them anywhere online. I'm going to have to go to Cabazon now since I'm back in California. I adore these shoes.


----------



## lettuceshop

purse_lover1988 said:


> Got these from John for $70 each. Great prize if anyone is looking for some espadrille pair.




I love the Lonnie's I have two pairs.


----------



## purse_lover1988

HavPlenty said:


> Bought the cutest loafers at the Las Vegas premium outlet north. They were having a 30% off shoe sale.  My first ever TB purchase and now I want another pair. Unfortunately, I don't see them anywhere online. I'm going to have to go to Cabazon now since I'm back in California. I adore these shoes.



You should contact John.


----------



## purse_lover1988

lettuceshop said:


> I love the Lonnie's I have two pairs.



The beacher I got is size 7 because they're sold out of my size. My size is 6 1/2, do you think I should be ok with the sizes? I don't have any espadrille from TB so I dont know how they are with the cloth material


----------



## HavPlenty

purse_lover1988 said:


> You should contact John.


I think I will. Thanks!


----------



## courtsmcg

purse_lover1988 said:


> These are included in the list for 25% off additional.


Wow


----------



## zuzu99

Any door buster sales at the outlet??


----------



## chocofrapp

What bags are in the outlet now? Im looking for the marion leather tote


----------



## CinCity

chocofrapp said:


> What bags are in the outlet now? Im looking for the marion leather tote


The TB Outlet by me had the Marion Quilted Tote in black.  I can't remember if it was the slouchy tote or the regular tote but it was definitely quilted.


----------



## chocofrapp

CinCity said:


> The TB Outlet by me had the Marion Quilted Tote in black.  I can't remember if it was the slouchy tote or the regular tote but it was definitely quilted.



Thanks. Are the bags 25% less or more in the outlet than retail?


----------



## CySnowboard

Sorry for the question. Has anyone tried purchasing Tory Burch products online? I know I can just go to a  Tory Burch outlet but it's 2 hours away from my location.


----------



## melland

CySnowboard said:


> Sorry for the question. Has anyone tried purchasing Tory Burch products online? I know I can just go to a  Tory Burch outlet but it's 2 hours away from my location.



There is not an online store for the outlets. If you know what you want, you can call the outlets though to place an order.


----------



## CinCity

chocofrapp said:


> Thanks. Are the bags 25% less or more in the outlet than retail?



They had the older style of the Robinson Double Zip Tote marked down to $399.  I can't remember the original price of it but I'm guessing that the markdown is ~ 25%.

If you call the TB Outlet to place an order they usually will ship it to you for free.


----------



## Jeau7

I need to head to a Tory Burch outlet near me!


----------



## Jeau7

Disregard, just read they do ship. Just reached out to John. I need those Lonnies in my life!


----------



## Jeau7

Just talked to John - the sale for memorial day is buy a bag and get 30% off accessories.

Anyone headed to the outlet Memorial Day weekend or beforehand? Can you take pics of the stock?


----------



## lemon22

I live about 45 minutes from one outlet and 2.5 hours from another. I never catch them on a good sale day!


----------



## tw3nty2

Jeau7 said:


> I need to head to a Tory Burch outlet near me!



Do you know any TB outlet around DC? I only know the one in Woodbury NY


----------



## collector007

I went to the Woodbury NY outlet on Sunday and the line to get in the store was so long. I didn't want to stand in the hot sun for hours just to get into the store.


----------



## Jeau7

tw3nty2 said:


> Do you know any TB outlet around DC? I only know the one in Woodbury NY



No, I just contacted a SA at the Orlando outlet and ordered through him.


----------



## lemon22

The outlet sale near me was soooo good!! 20% off $300, 25% off $400, 30% off $500. I ended up with a Robinson double zip, the Robinson zip coin case, and a leather phone case for $365. Will post pictures later...I do a little happy dance every time I look at them!


----------



## zuzu99

lemon22 said:


> the outlet sale near me was soooo good!! 20% off $300, 25% off $400, 30% off $500. I ended up with a robinson double zip, the robinson zip coin case, and a leather phone case for $365. Will post pictures later...i do a little happy dance every time i look at them!



Awesome!!!!
My purchases from the outlet are being shipped to me


----------



## Jeau7

lemon22 said:


> The outlet sale near me was soooo good!! 20% off $300, 25% off $400, 30% off $500. I ended up with a Robinson double zip, the Robinson zip coin case, and a leather phone case for $365. Will post pictures later...I do a little happy dance every time I look at them!



I got the Robinson double zip as well, lonnies and a phone case. Same price but had to pay tax!! Great minds think alike &#128521;


----------



## lemon22

Jeau7 said:


> I got the Robinson double zip as well, lonnies and a phone case. Same price but had to pay tax!! Great minds think alike &#128521;


That was including tax, and sales tax where I am is higher. Weird!! 
I originally purchased the black double zip, but decided it was too formal for me. I went back the next day and exchanged it for brown, which I am so glad I was the first one in because they only had 2 left! Perks of being an early bird!!


----------



## Kkeely30

Ordered these from the Orlando outlet and I think I'll be wearing them a lot this summer!


----------



## Jeau7

Love the items I got shipped to me from the Orlando outlet! I'll definitely reorder. Do we know when the next sale will be?


----------



## tw3nty2

Kkeely30 said:


> View attachment 3012784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered these from the Orlando outlet and I think I'll be wearing them a lot this summer!




How much did u get this?


----------



## Kkeely30

tw3nty2 said:


> How much did u get this?




They came to $159. I should have bought the navy ones too..


----------



## tw3nty2

Kkeely30 said:


> They came to $159. I should have bought the navy ones too..




Thank you!


----------



## purse_lover1988

Clothes and shoes are 25% off. Orlando outlet.


----------



## lettuceshop

I just texted John about 30 minutes ago, I'm looking for a small bag for an upcoming vacation.


----------



## Jeau7

@purse_lover1988 you always come through with such great info! 

Do you know how much the pointy toed colorblock flats are?


----------



## purse_lover1988

Jeau7 said:


> @purse_lover1988 you always come through with such great info!
> 
> Do you know how much the pointy toed colorblock flats are?



They're $175 original price, so 25% off on top.


----------



## purse_lover1988

lettuceshop said:


> I just texted John about 30 minutes ago, I'm looking for a small bag for an upcoming vacation.



Did he reply to you? He texted me back yesterday.


----------



## lettuceshop

purse_lover1988 said:


> Did he reply to you? He texted me back yesterday.



No...I haven't heard from him


----------



## tw3nty2

John just called me he said that the 25% off is not by single item its when you spent a minimum of 200$ i think or something like that.


----------



## tw3nty2

Anyone knows if this will be in sale? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
tnx!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

tw3nty2 said:


> Anyone knows if this will be in sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnx!




It is / was part of the Saks sale last week at least...


----------



## Judy1123

On sale now $105 maybe on TB


----------



## tw3nty2

Judy1123 said:


> On sale now $105 maybe on TB



thanks!!!


----------



## tw3nty2

Anyone knows how much discount will be for independence day weekend?


----------



## harlem_cutie

here is the current outlet info. Presale ends tomorrow.

Spend $300 get 20% off
Spend $500 get 25% off
Spend $700 get 30% off

sale is from 6/25 to 7/6


----------



## korahline

Harlem_cutie is right about the sale.
I just contacted my SA Paula In Camarillo and they are also able to send you a power point list of almost all their outlet items if you're not able to make it to their store. Plus shipping is free, and if there is not a store within 100 miles of your location there is not tax. 30% off is also the highest discount they ever give including Black Friday so it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Dmg278

Ah that's awesome that they'll do that! I've always wanted to contact the SA that helped me at Woodbury but never knew what was in stock and since it was so busy when I went (as it appears to always be) I felt too weird calling to bug her about what's in stock! Do you have the number for the Camarillo store by chance?!


----------



## dal_yeah

korahline said:


> Harlem_cutie is right about the sale.
> I just contacted my SA Paula In Camarillo and they are also able to send you a power point list of almost all their outlet items if you're not able to make it to their store. Plus shipping is free, and if there is not a store within 100 miles of your location there is not tax. 30% off is also the highest discount they ever give including Black Friday so it's a pretty good deal.



wow thanks so much!! i had no idea!


----------



## korahline

Dmg278 said:


> Ah that's awesome that they'll do that! I've always wanted to contact the SA that helped me at Woodbury but never knew what was in stock and since it was so busy when I went (as it appears to always be) I felt too weird calling to bug her about what's in stock! Do you have the number for the Camarillo store by chance?!



The numbe for the camarillo store is 805-445-1495 and my SA's Paula email is pviveros@toryburch.com


----------



## Dmg278

korahline said:


> The numbe for the camarillo store is 805-445-1495 and my SA's Paula email is pviveros@toryburch.com


Thank you!!


----------



## purse_lover1988

Just bought these at the outlet. Super cute. It comes in beige, blush pink and burgundy.


----------



## AnnaFreud

purse_lover1988 said:


> Just bought these at the outlet. Super cute. It comes in beige, blush pink and burgundy.




I love those! How much were they?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Ready to wear is an extra 25% off at my outlet - bought two silk tops!!


----------



## Jess2003

purse_lover1988 said:


> Just bought these at the outlet. Super cute. It comes in beige, blush pink and burgundy.


Need those! SO cute


----------



## harley.quinn

purse_lover1988 said:


> Yes he did and sent them to me. If you need his cell contact for direct sale I'll provide it for you. He hooks me up with free shipping for everything, I'm sure he will do the same for you girls


Will he ship outside of Florida?


----------



## purse_lover1988

harley.quinn said:


> Will he ship outside of Florida?




Yes of course he does.


----------



## LVoeletters

purse_lover1988 said:


> Yes of course he does.




Hi, may I ask how much were the coin purses? I didn't realize they made those. They are adorable. Especially in the nude!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Private sale, up to 70% off online at Tory Burch. Lots of items from the sale in July are restocked along with some cute new ones such as the coin purses!


----------



## LVoeletters

reginaPhalange said:


> Private sale, up to 70% off online at Tory Burch. Lots of items from the sale in July are restocked along with some cute new ones such as the coin purses!




I got the email late and everything I wanted was sold out [emoji24]


----------



## reginaPhalange

LVoeletters said:


> I got the email late and everything I wanted was sold out [emoji24]


I feel your pain! That was me last month, the week of my birthday the bag I wanted was already on sale plus an additional 30% off during the summer sale AND I'd the Birthday "Gift Card" for $50.00. I checked the email a little later at work and had my SA and customer service searching for the bag all over North America in-store at their boutiques, outlets, and third-party retailers for the entire weekend. To this day I've not been able to locate it. 

The outlet locations however do have some of these items in-stock; I was at one about a week ago dropping off my bag for repairs and saw most of the handbags, cardigans, and flats.


----------



## melland

LVoeletters said:


> I got the email late and everything I wanted was sold out [emoji24]


I'd keep looking. Many items keep getting restocked/show up later when people's carts are emptied when they don't purchase.


----------



## purse_lover1988

I had an unpleasant experience shopping at tory burch outlet recently. I was wondering if anyone have any opinion on my situation. I placed an order with John for a tory burch tunic, 2 cardigans and used $50 off birthday code on the tunic. When I received the item in the mail. He has sent me the wrong item, a button up shirt instead of the original tunic I wanted, and one of my cardigan came with 2 noticeable stain that wouldn't be missed since the cardigan is white. So when I returned the items at the store, they said they wouldn't be able to use the $50 birthday code again since JohN already redeemed it ( which he sent me a wrong item) and nothing they can do about the stain. I couldn't believe they would send out a shirt with stain on it to a loyal customer, they wouldn't even offer some discount on the cardigan because there's already promotion on it. What do you think??? Is that fair to me!


----------



## harlem_cutie

purse_lover1988 said:


> I had an unpleasant experience shopping at tory burch outlet recently. I was wondering if anyone have any opinion on my situation. I placed an order with John for a tory burch tunic, 2 cardigans and used $50 off birthday code on the tunic. When I received the item in the mail. He has sent me the wrong item, a button up shirt instead of the original tunic I wanted, and one of my cardigan came with 2 noticeable stain that wouldn't be missed since the cardigan is white. So when I returned the items at the store, they said they wouldn't be able to use the $50 birthday code again since JohN already redeemed it ( which he sent me a wrong item) and nothing they can do about the stain. I couldn't believe they would send out a shirt with stain on it to a loyal customer, they wouldn't even offer some discount on the cardigan because there's already promotion on it. What do you think??? Is that fair to me!




I would return everything if they don't allow you to exchange and credit you the coupon. You may have to escalate to a Manager as they are the only ones that can override coupons. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## lettuceshop

Good advice there harlem cutie


----------



## korahline

Outlet currently has a promotion open to the public until 10/01 it's. 
Buy 1 item get 20% 
2 get 25%
3 get 30% 
Only Fragance is excluded. 
They also have watches and boots available now!

My SA also emailed me 
And Client only pre-sale for Columbus holiday is also from now until 10/01 
It's spend $200 get 20% 
Spend $400 get 25%
Spend $600 get 30%
 * unlike the boutique sale watches are included! 
Only Fragance excluded. 

The sale for the public starts on 10/13 until Columbus Day 
Make sure you get added as a client if you want early access to sales !


----------



## fashionista1984

korahline said:


> Outlet currently has a promotion open to the public until 10/01 it's.
> Buy 1 item get 20%
> 2 get 25%
> 3 get 30%
> Only Fragance is excluded.
> They also have watches and boots available now!
> 
> My SA also emailed me
> And Client only pre-sale for Columbus holiday is also from now until 10/01
> It's spend $200 get 20%
> Spend $400 get 25%
> Spend $600 get 30%
> * unlike the boutique sale watches are included!
> Only Fragance excluded.
> 
> The sale for the public starts on 10/13 until Columbus Day
> Make sure you get added as a client if you want early access to sales !



Hi , how do I get added? Also, does the outlet sell the Robinson bag? Thanks


----------



## korahline

fashionista1984 said:


> Hi , how do I get added? Also, does the outlet sell the Robinson bag? Thanks



Just let them know you want to be notified of sales and promotions by them and not the system. The outlet near me currently has the some colors of the Robinson Pebbled collection, and they also have the double zips and a few other Robinson styles in the Saffiano hard leather.


----------



## lilac28

Does anyone have any intel on the current stock at the TB outlets? I've never been and tried calling but no answer (prob too busy). I'm looking for a nice black or brown shoulder bag or tote.


Also, what are the prices like, compared to retail?


----------



## reginaPhalange

lilac28 said:


> Does anyone have any intel on the current stock at the TB outlets? I've never been and tried calling but no answer (prob too busy). I'm looking for a nice black or brown shoulder bag or tote.
> 
> 
> Also, what are the prices like, compared to retail?



Stock varies, they get new things in all the time. Prices are similar to boutique but there's always promos going on. Items from previous seasons are typically discounted reasonably, I bought the Concierge Crossbody this past summer for $199 while it retailed initially for $350. I took these pictures a few days ago at my local outlet and my SA notified us that we could receive 25% off our purchase. I ended up getting a phone case for $7.50 and a cardholder, as I find the stock to be hit or miss in the outlets. Flats generally retail for $149-$199 and as mentioned they had an additional 25% off.


----------



## lilac28

reginaPhalange said:


> Stock varies, they get new things in all the time. Prices are similar to boutique but there's always promos going on. Items from previous seasons are typically discounted reasonably, I bought the Concierge Crossbody this past summer for $199 while it retailed initially for $350. I took these pictures a few days ago at my local outlet and my SA notified us that we could receive 25% off our purchase. I ended up getting a phone case for $7.50 and a cardholder, as I find the stock to be hit or miss in the outlets. Flats generally retail for $149-$199 and as mentioned they had an additional 25% off.
> View attachment 3159462
> View attachment 3159463
> View attachment 3159464
> View attachment 3159465
> View attachment 3159466


 
Thx so much for the info and the great pics! The brown totes on the top shelf and the 2 black ones in the next pic are exactly what I'm looking for! So the price would be 25% off the retail (more or less)? Also, do u mind if I ask which outlet this is? I'm in Toronto. Thx again.


----------



## Akatareeves

Is there any sale for robinson mini double zip?


----------



## reginaPhalange

lilac28 said:


> Thx so much for the info and the great pics! The brown totes on the top shelf and the 2 black ones in the next pic are exactly what I'm looking for! So the price would be 25% off the retail (more or less)? Also, do u mind if I ask which outlet this is? I'm in Toronto. Thx again.



Those bags are $199, I think they're made for outlet so they're almost always there. The outlet is in Halton.



Akatareeves said:


> Is there any sale for robinson mini double zip?




The old Robinson Mini Double Zip is available at outlets for $399 plus any running promotion.


----------



## Akatareeves

Oke thanks so much for the info Regina!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Akatareeves said:


> Oke thanks so much for the info Regina!!




No problem, you should be able to get anywhere from 20% to 25% off the $399.


----------



## lilac28

reginaPhalange said:


> Those bags are $199, I think they're made for outlet so they're almost always there. The outlet is in Halton.
> 
> Thx- Halton is my outlet too. I made a trip there yesterday a.m. and was a bit put off to see that the prices were still pretty high ($300-$600) for the tote bags I wanted. Wasn't expecting them to be super cheap but also not that high either.  Did end up getting the Amanda wallet on a chain for $211 taxes in. I did not know that TB had MFF pieces specifically.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lilac28 said:


> reginaPhalange said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those bags are $199, I think they're made for outlet so they're almost always there. The outlet is in Halton.
> 
> Thx- Halton is my outlet too. I made a trip there yesterday a.m. and was a bit put off to see that the prices were still pretty high ($300-$600) for the tote bags I wanted. Wasn't expecting them to be super cheap but also not that high either.  Did end up getting the Amanda wallet on a chain for $211 taxes in. I did not know that TB had MFF pieces specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prices are usually around that range but they usually have promotions regularly which helps. Did you get a chance to take any pictures? They get in new stock frequently but I probably won't be able to do a trip down for a couple weeks with midterms and assignments taking over my life at the moment.
Click to expand...


----------



## lilac28

reginaPhalange said:


> lilac28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prices are usually around that range but they usually have promotions regularly which helps. Did you get a chance to take any pictures? They get in new stock frequently but I probably won't be able to do a trip down for a couple weeks with midterms and assignments taking over my life at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was good they were offering 25% off otherwise I would have left empty handed. No pics as there were too many people and SAs around but the stock for bags is exactly the same as what's in your photos. Only other bags I noticed was a large York tote in fuschia for $300 and a small one in yellow. I can't get to Halton too often but next time I go I will give an update. Wanted to know, how can u distinguish the factory items from Boutique ones?
Click to expand...


----------



## reginaPhalange

lilac28 said:


> reginaPhalange said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was good they were offering 25% off otherwise I would have left empty handed. No pics as there were too many people and SAs around but the stock for bags is exactly the same as what's in your photos. Only other bags I noticed was a large York tote in fuschia for $300 and a small one in yellow. I can't get to Halton too often but next time I go I will give an update. Wanted to know, how can u distinguish the factory items from Boutique ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's a way to distinguish if something's made for factory vs boutique, I'm definitely no expert, just a frequent customer. I visit the outlet location often in search of items I may have missed in previous seasons but have seen certain items there quite often which I've not seen online or in the boutiques, leading me to think they're outlet specific. They have their own version of the Robinson Double Zip too or so I was told last week as I was looking for it in a different colour but didn't like the outlet's version. Hope that helps!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeau7

I just got word back from John in Florida that they are having 25% off clothing and shoes. I'm interested in the Simone cardigan, but I am interested in learning more from ladies who seen it in person. Is it cotton or wool? What about sizing? I'm currently pregnant, so I want to buy a large to grow into, but I'm also a medium normally and think it will work. 

They are only $149, and I am thinking of picking up 2 cardigans!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Jeau7 said:


> I just got word back from John in Florida that they are having 25% off clothing and shoes. I'm interested in the Simone cardigan, but I am interested in learning more from ladies who seen it in person. Is it cotton or wool? What about sizing? I'm currently pregnant, so I want to buy a large to grow into, but I'm also a medium normally and think it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> They are only $149, and I am thinking of picking up 2 cardigans!!




They're $99 in the private sale if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## lettuceshop

I have a few cardigans, a sheer Simone and then a ribbed one...I may have anther that pure wool too, that one is a bit itchy.


----------



## lettuceshop

reginaPhalange said:


> They're $99 in the private sale if I'm not mistaken.




Yes they are!


----------



## Jeau7

I saw the sweaters in the sale. They are the shrunken Simone. The regular Simone is only in cream and is $149. At the outlet it would be $149 with 25% off. The sizes, colors and styles in the Private Sale also left something to be desired.


----------



## Jeau7

How is the sizing of the wool sweater? I'm in between sizes, and I usually wear a medium. However, I don't own any TB clothing.


----------



## lilac28

reginaPhalange said:


> lilac28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's a way to distinguish if something's made for factory vs boutique, I'm definitely no expert, just a frequent customer. I visit the outlet location often in search of items I may have missed in previous seasons but have seen certain items there quite often which I've not seen online or in the boutiques, leading me to think they're outlet specific. They have their own version of the Robinson Double Zip too or so I was told last week as I was looking for it in a different colour but didn't like the outlet's version. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx, that does help! I guess the only way to really know is to be familiar with their boutique stock, kind of like Coach stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## lettuceshop

I wear a size 8 in most clothing and all my cardigans are a M apart from the ribbed which is a large. I have lost of TB clothing so let me know if there's anything else I can help you with.


----------



## acm1134

Do the outlets usually have an additional % off ? I called the one in Livermore CA yesterday and the associate gave me an additional 25% off of the already on sale price of the bag I purchased. Just wondering if its usually like that or was that like a one time thing? (first time buying from an outlet)


----------



## reginaPhalange

acm1134 said:


> Do the outlets usually have an additional % off ? I called the one in Livermore CA yesterday and the associate gave me an additional 25% off of the already on sale price of the bag I purchased. Just wondering if its usually like that or was that like a one time thing? (first time buying from an outlet)




They're having an extra 25% off until next week, it's been on for a while now. They usually have a tiered sale though or promotions on different items.


----------



## acm1134

Anyone know if you can do a return on a purchase made from an outlet ?


----------



## chocofrapp

Any spy ppics on what bags they have at the outlet?


----------



## lurkernomore

I went to the TB outlet store in Wrentham, Mass yesterday - amazing customer service! I never asked about in-store promotions when I visited the store in the past, but when I was looking at the scarves, the SA told me about an extra 25% off. She gave me gift bags and tissue. Sorry the pic isn't great, but if I paid full price for the scarves alone, I would have paid over $550.


----------



## lilac28

lurkernomore said:


> I went to the TB outlet store in Wrentham, Mass yesterday - amazing customer service! I never asked about in-store promotions when I visited the store in the past, but when I was looking at the scarves, the SA told me about an extra 25% off. She gave me gift bags and tissue. Sorry the pic isn't great, but if I paid full price for the scarves alone, I would have paid over $550.


 Wallet twins! I love this wallet on a chain- it's roomy enough for cards and cash and can hold my iPhone. plus the detachable strap is a bonus.


----------



## lurkernomore

lilac28 said:


> Wallet twins! I love this wallet on a chain- it's roomy enough for cards and cash and can hold my iPhone. plus the detachable strap is a bonus.



Hooray for twins! It really is the perfect size...I am in


----------



## pink1

I really want a wallet on a chain.  So you can fit your phone in it?  What about a lip gloss or am I stretching??


----------



## lilac28

lurkernomore said:


> Hooray for twins! It really is the perfect size...I am in


 
Glad to hear you're loving your new WOC!


----------



## lilac28

pink1 said:


> I really want a wallet on a chain.  So you can fit your phone in it?  What about a lip gloss or am I stretching??


 
Yes I'm able to fit my lipstick and even my car keys in (although the wallet bulges out a little bit). A little extra info: there's also a front zippered pocket where I put  my bills and coins in just to be sure it's secure.


----------



## pink1

^Thanks!


----------



## lettuceshop

Actually I have been texting back and forth with John at the Orlando store, the current special is  purchase 1 item get 20% off purchase 2 items it's 25% off and 3 or more items it's 30% off. It's also complimentary shipping.


----------



## Planetsong

I heard there's a 30%off sale going on soon, any one receive any news from store? Thank you!


----------



## acm1134

Planetsong said:


> I heard there's a 30%off sale going on soon, any one receive any news from store? Thank you!


Spoke with my outlet associate yesterday and he said as of yesterday the current promo for the outlet was 25% everything, he did not mention anything else starting soon though but I will share if he does (:


----------



## whtcldjd

i was at the outlet on friday.  there is a 30% discount for clients through wednesday, nov. 25.  no need to  buy a certain number of items to get this discount, but you need to have a sales associate and be a client to get this discount.  

the buy 1 item 20% off, 2 items 25% off, and 3 items 30% off sale was also going on for everyone.


----------



## harlem_cutie

confirming the 30% discount at the outlet. BF deals have not been published as of yet.


----------



## Kelly7adria

I don't own any Tory Burch.....yet. Lol. I have an outlet store about an hour from me, in San Marcos. I'm wanting to make a trip tomorrow. Hopefully beat the crowd. From what I've read on here, everyone seems to have a personal sales associate and be a "client". What does that mean? Do they have advertised sales? Or do I need to ask?


----------



## lettuceshop

Kelly7adria said:


> I don't own any Tory Burch.....yet. Lol. I have an outlet store about an hour from me, in San Marcos. I'm wanting to make a trip tomorrow. Hopefully beat the crowd. From what I've read on here, everyone seems to have a personal sales associate and be a "client". What does that mean? Do they have advertised sales? Or do I need to ask?


You don't need anything just a big smile and a fat wallet...lol have fun shopping.


----------



## Judy1123

Stopped at outlets, Tory had 30% off any item, will show pics later...


----------



## lilac28

I called the outlet yesterday inquiring about current promotions and the SA told me they typically only offer additional discounts in Dec and the next one would be in Feb. is this accurate? I thought the outlets always had some promo going on?


----------



## lurkernomore

Hi - I am heading to the outlets tomorrow - I will report back if they have any good deals. Last time I went it was supposed to be for Christmas shopping, but I ended up keeping all 3 of the scarves I bought for myself!


----------



## lettuceshop

lurkernomore said:


> Hi - I am heading to the outlets tomorrow - I will report back if they have any good deals. Last time I went it was supposed to be for Christmas shopping, but I ended up keeping all 3 of the scarves I bought for myself!


Ooh let us know whats in there at the moment
Thanks


----------



## reginaPhalange

The last couple weeks they've had 25% off all purchases of $300 or more, it's probably continued throughout this weekend or there's a tiered sale.


----------



## lurkernomore

lettuceshop said:


> Ooh let us know whats in there at the moment
> Thanks



will do!



reginaPhalange said:


> The last couple weeks they've had 25% off all purchases of $300 or more, it's probably continued throughout this weekend or there's a tiered sale.




Thanks - I have a feeling I could make either of those work!


----------



## lurkernomore

went today...tiered discounts


----------



## lurkernomore

I don't need a new purse at this point (I honestly didn't think I would ever type that) - but I am obsessed with TB scarves- they look and feel wonderful, so I bought a few. I am going on vacation soon, so I also picked up a pair of flipflops. I have to say the customer service is wonderful.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lurkernomore said:


> went today...tiered discounts




I love getting a peek of different outlets, sometimes they carry different stock. I was looking at getting the navy blue tote with the brown leather trim and handles in the top left corner of your picture. I was talked out of it but now I'm considering it again!


----------



## chocofrapp

Any bag from the  robinson line or fleming bag?


----------



## lettuceshop

You know I was always under the impression that Tory did not make bags specifically for the outlet, but some of those bags in the photo don't look anything like items on the web site or the stores. Your thoughts ladies?


----------



## reginaPhalange

chocofrapp said:


> Any bag from the  robinson line or fleming bag?



I haven't seen the fleming (I admittedly have not given that particular collection much attention) but there are always items from the Robinson collection including bags, wallets and wristlets.



lettuceshop said:


> You know I was always under the impression that Tory did not make bags specifically for the outlet, but some of those bags in the photo don't look anything like items on the web site or the stores. Your thoughts ladies?




Yes, they have "outlet items" for some of their collections as well as bags and accessories from previous seasons. Another thing I've noticed is older styles in current colours.


----------



## lurkernomore

reginaPhalange said:


> I love getting a peek of different outlets, sometimes they carry different stock. I was looking at getting the navy blue tote with the brown leather trim and handles in the top left corner of your picture. I was talked out of it but now I'm considering it again!



If it is the one I am thinking of - I fondled that bag briefly but it didn't have any closure, and that was a turn-off for me - it was marked $199.


----------



## lurkernomore

chocofrapp said:


> Any bag from the  robinson line or fleming bag?



they had a beige colored tote that looked like the Robinson, but I am not sure if it was a boutique bag or not. I am not experienced at telling the difference with Tory Burch. Next time I will ask.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lurkernomore said:


> If it is the one I am thinking of - I fondled that bag briefly but it didn't have any closure, and that was a turn-off for me - it was marked $199.




Yes, that's the one! I tried it on but decided I don't need anymore totes for the time being. I'm graduating in a couple months and really only use them for school to carry my laptop.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Buy more save more:
20% off 1 Item
25% off 2 Items 
30% off 3 Items or more

They had lots of continental wallets and SLGs from the regular Tory Burch stores that were marked down nearly 50% plus the additional discounts mentioned at the beginning of this post.


----------



## lilac28

Spotted at outlet; Thea triple zip in gunmetal and navy, mini Robinson x body in pink, fuschia and black and the logo plaque totes plus Amanda ez totes.


----------



## tw3nty2

Any deals going on?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

tw3nty2 said:


> Any deals going on?




Same 20-25-30 deal today at San Marcos outlet.  I got a black leather woven Robinson with silver hardware!


----------



## lilac28

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Same 20-25-30 deal today at San Marcos outlet.  I got a black leather woven Robinson with silver hardware!



Sounds lovely! Pictures?


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Same 20-25-30 deal today at San Marcos outlet.  I got a black leather woven Robinson with silver hardware!


I'm still on the hunt for the TB drivers in tan, either Daria or Kendricks, let me know if you ever see them there.
Thanks


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> I'm still on the hunt for the TB drivers in tan, either Daria or Kendricks, let me know if you ever see them there.
> Thanks




I didn't see any drivers at the outlet.  I saw some in my size (9) at the Rack today but they were suede and not leather.   I looked at the 7s and 7.5s (I couldn't remember your size) but didn't see any at all in that size.


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I didn't see any drivers at the outlet.  I saw some in my size (9) at the Rack today but they were suede and not leather.   I looked at the 7s and 7.5s (I couldn't remember your size) but didn't see any at all in that size.



Ahh thanks, that was so sweet of you..8 or 8.5. Yes I looked at my Rack on Saturday they had nothing interesting in shoes. I have resorted to ebay on my quest for the tan ones.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> Ahh thanks, that was so sweet of you..8 or 8.5. Yes I looked at my Rack on Saturday they had nothing interesting in shoes. I have resorted to ebay on my quest for the tan ones.



Okay I will reset my memory on the drivers for your size.  I probably won't be back to a Rack before the weekend though.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Picked up the following items at the outlet a couple weeks ago 
	

		
			
		

		
	



- York Passport Wallet (Blood Orange)
- Robinson Slim Card Case (Luggage)
- Robinson Smartphone Envelope Wristlet (Tiger's Eye)
- Robinson Zip Coin Case (Tiger's Eye)
The hardware is gold, there's just a lot of light in this room, making it look silver/white gold. The items were all marked down plus an additional 30% off based on the spend more, save more sale.


----------



## lettuceshop

reginaPhalange said:


> Picked up the following items at the outlet a couple weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294569
> 
> - York Passport Wallet (Blood Orange)
> - Robinson Slim Card Case (Luggage)
> - Robinson Smartphone Envelope Wristlet (Tiger's Eye)
> - Robinson Zip Coin Case (Tiger's Eye)
> The hardware is gold, there's just a lot of light in this room, making it look silver/white gold. The items were all marked down plus an additional 30% off based on the spend more, save more sale.



Nice! Good prices?


----------



## reginaPhalange

lettuceshop said:


> Nice! Good prices?



Excellent prices, the wristlet, wallet, and coin case were marked down $100 off each from their original prices at the regular TB stores and the cardholder was half its original price. All items were transfers (the lining, other details and style codes match those online and the fp stores). I know this because I was at their Sherway location a week before but didn't have time to look and purchase. As mentioned I also got 30% off with the promotion at the time, so I'm happy!


----------



## Judy1123

Here at the Livermore Outlets sales are the same 1 item 20% off, 2 25% off, 3 -30% off...got a mini purse key fob, coin and make up bags in deep purple...


----------



## eltamd

Is there any foldover purse?


----------



## eltamd

Judy1123 said:


> Here at the Livermore Outlets sales are the same 1 item 20% off, 2 25% off, 3 -30% off...got a mini purse key fob, coin and make up bags in deep purple...



Is there's any foldover purse?


----------



## Judy1123

Yes there are in different choices


----------



## Kkeely30

If anyone sees one of these totes at the outlets please let me know!  I'm looking for a fun beach bag. I was so upset I missed the whale tote during the private sale.  I kept trying to check out when it said "3 left" but the site wouldn't let me. [emoji22]


----------



## Linds31289

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Same 20-25-30 deal today at San Marcos outlet.  I got a black leather woven Robinson with silver hardware!


I called the San Marcos outlet when I was in Austin and they said they didn't carry the Kerrington collection (I am wanting a large, square tote) or the large York tote? Did you see any there? I don't live anywhere near an outlet but am wanting a mint color York tote. Everyone is telling me that the York is carried in outlets?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Linds31289 said:


> I called the San Marcos outlet when I was in Austin and they said they didn't carry the Kerrington collection (I am wanting a large, square tote) or the large York tote? Did you see any there? I don't live anywhere near an outlet but am wanting a mint color York tote. Everyone is telling me that the York is carried in outlets?



I don't recall seeing either of these.  I don't live near there either - was just there for one day while attending an event in Austin last month.


----------



## deeyn

Has anyone spotted the york totes in black or navy at the outlets?


----------



## reginaPhalange

deeyn said:


> Has anyone spotted the york totes in black or navy at the outlets?




The only colours I ever see are yellow, green, orange, white, and dark walnut.


----------



## anteaterquaker

My SA told me they will have a new promo $600 in purchase with additional 40% discount starting tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## tw3nty2

reginaPhalange said:


> The only colours I ever see are yellow, green, orange, white, and dark walnut.



do you rem how much?


----------



## reginaPhalange

tw3nty2 said:


> do you rem how much?




$199 plus any running promotion - so either a birthday gift card (my friend did this even though it explicitly states not applicable on the York collection) or the 20-25-30 promo that's been mentioned throughout the thread.


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> Has anyone spotted the york totes in black or navy at the outlets?


Black, navy, light oak and luggage aren't allowed to be marked down at this time. If they show up at an outlet they will be full price. There was a huge price mistake on TB.com right before Christmas where all York totes were marked down 30%. 

Woodbury NY outlet has the York in these colors - Mandarin Orange, Jelly Blue, Fairhaven Blue, Mint Julep Green, Purple Iris and Nutmeg Brown. Some outlets also have the bicolor York totes. Yellow is also tagged for markdown and Ivory was up until a month ago. I haven't been to an outlet in months so this info is from my sister. 

Price should be $165/small $199/large and usually stackable with current promo.

Spend $200, Receive 20% off,
Spend $400, Receive 30% off,
Spend $600, Receive 40% off,

Pre-Sale Event: 3/17-3/21
Public Event: 3/22-3/29


----------



## Linds31289

Could I just call the outlet and have them send me one? I am in Texas and the outlet here said they never carry the York tote? Are these colors that were once in stores/boutiques or were these colors made for just outlets? 
Also... Have you seen any Kerrington Square totes in outlets? I am wanting the watercolor one but TB still has it on their site. It's been there for quite some time though!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Linds31289 said:


> Could I just call the outlet and have them send me one? I am in Texas and the outlet here said they never carry the York tote? Are these colors that were once in stores/boutiques or were these colors made for just outlets?
> Also... Have you seen any Kerrington Square totes in outlets? I am wanting the watercolor one but TB still has it on their site. It's been there for quite some time though!



Yes, call them. Shipping is free. You know what you want so it should be easy for them to tell you whether or not it is in stock. The larger outlets are Orlando, FL, Woodbury, NY and Las Vegas, NV. If you get a helpful SA they should be able to check the entire system for you.


----------



## Linds31289

harlem_cutie said:


> Yes, call them. Shipping is free. You know what you want so it should be easy for them to tell you whether or not it is in stock. The larger outlets are Orlando, FL, Woodbury, NY and Las Vegas, NV. If you get a helpful SA they should be able to check the entire system for you.


I am so sorry one more question... Have you seen the Watercolor collection in outlets? I am wanting the Kerrington large tote. I am going to order through TB but if the outlet has them then heck yeah! They have been around since before Christmas. I didn't know if the older bags go to outlets or if they make a certain line for the outlets.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Linds31289 said:


> I am so sorry one more question... Have you seen the Watercolor collection in outlets? I am wanting the Kerrington large tote. I am going to order through TB but if the outlet has them then heck yeah! They have been around since before Christmas. I didn't know if the older bags go to outlets or if they make a certain line for the outlets.



I have not been to any outlet in months so can't help there. There are no bags specifically made for outlets. Older bags will either end up on "Private Sale" or show up at the outlets.


----------



## Lilpags07

You can call the outlet and they'll let you know what types of promotions they have.


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> Black, navy, light oak and luggage aren't allowed to be marked down at this time. If they show up at an outlet they will be full price. There was a huge price mistake on TB.com right before Christmas where all York totes were marked down 30%.
> 
> Woodbury NY outlet has the York in these colors - Mandarin Orange, Jelly Blue, Fairhaven Blue, Mint Julep Green, Purple Iris and Nutmeg Brown. Some outlets also have the bicolor York totes. Yellow is also tagged for markdown and Ivory was up until a month ago. I haven't been to an outlet in months so this info is from my sister.
> 
> Price should be $165/small $199/large and usually stackable with current promo.
> 
> Spend $200, Receive 20% off,
> Spend $400, Receive 30% off,
> Spend $600, Receive 40% off,
> 
> Pre-Sale Event: 3/17-3/21
> Public Event: 3/22-3/29




Thanks harlem_cutie. Can i also ask one more question the last one for a while i promise  [emoji16][emoji51] the small fleming (not patent), i saw navy blue popping up at the last private sale, were the black and oak also on sale?


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> Thanks harlem_cutie. Can i also ask one more question the last one for a while i promise  [emoji16][emoji51] the small fleming (not patent), i saw navy blue popping up at the last private sale, were the black and oak also on sale?



I don't mind your questions  no to both. Oak is the most popular color in the Fleming family for all styles. The Fleming is being redesigned (I'm told a more durable leather) so I'm guessing the older bags will start showing up in the outlets by late Summer/early Fall.


----------



## Judy1123

these were in the outlet, 2 week ago, I got the bucket... As my reward for weight loss!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 3322855
> View attachment 3322856
> View attachment 3322857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these were in the outlet, 2 week ago, I got the bucket... As my reward for weight loss!!




Congrats on both!!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 3322855
> View attachment 3322856
> View attachment 3322857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these were in the outlet, 2 week ago, I got the bucket... As my reward for weight loss!!



Love the bags! Congrats on your weight loss!


Have you used the Block T yet? If yes, do you think the straps dig into your shoulder?


----------



## Judy1123

Thank U so much!!


----------



## Judy1123

They are a touch  narrow ... But it's a nice bag


----------



## lilac28

Great pics! I see a Marion slouchy tote. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## alvie

Hi guys, I'm new to Tory Burch and I want to have a Tory Burch bag. But I want to buy at cheaper price than the official store and web price, so I'm considering for outlet bags.

Currently I'm eyeing for a quilted marion small flap bag in black, attached is the pic of the bag. Does anyone know this style is sold at the outlet and its price? I'm not from US so I cannot check it myself.

And also would you kindly share what is the price range of tory burch bag in the outlet stores?

And also does anybody know how to post multiple pictures in a post without third party app, or are there any post counts requirements to post more than 1 pic in a post?

Hope anyone could help me.

TIA &#9786;

P.S. sorry for double post. Don't know where this should belong, on the chat thread or here...


----------



## lurkernomore

went yesterday - tiered promotion - 20% off one item, 25% off two, 30% off three items


----------



## reginaPhalange

lurkernomore said:


> went yesterday - tiered promotion - 20% off one item, 25% off two, 30% off three items



They've also had some markdowns which makes me think the previous tiered sale (20-30-40) included items that were marked up for the sale.


----------



## lettuceshop

reginaPhalange said:


> They've also had some markdowns which makes me think the previous tiered sale (20-30-40) included items that were marked up for the sale.



That's annoying


----------



## Judy1123

Yes when I went, where I posted pic it was 20-30-40% off  I got the 40% ....


----------



## reginaPhalange

lettuceshop said:


> That's annoying




Thankfully I didn't buy anything at that time, but maybe I'll buy something after exams[emoji6]


----------



## harlem_cutie

According to the email I received, it seems to be the same sale as last week because a ton of items have an extra 20% off on top of the 30%. Everything is eligible and there are no exclusions. I will be in Las Vegas next week and look forward to stocking up on sandals.


----------



## Judy1123

Are u talking reg store in Vegas, I will be in Austin and Dallas next week, and Vegas the next week! Shopping at the Reg store and all the outlets I find road trip....


----------



## harlem_cutie

Judy1123 said:


> Are u talking reg store in Vegas, I will be in Austin and Dallas next week, and Vegas the next week! Shopping at the Reg store and all the outlets I find road trip....


Both!!! The Vegas outlets are a little past downtown (15 mins from the Strip), have a great selection and usually aren't very crowded. can't wait to see what both places have. Enjoy your road trip


----------



## reginaPhalange

harlem_cutie said:


> According to the email I received, it seems to be the same sale as last week because a ton of items have an extra 20% off on top of the 30%. Everything is eligible and there are no exclusions. I will be in Las Vegas next week and look forward to stocking up on sandals.



Are the items just marked down or is there an actual additional 20% off with the email? My outlet SA is away on vacation so when I called I ended up speaking to a random one who had to keep asking a supervisor for the answers to my questions.


----------



## Judy1123

Thanks and U as well!! Remember post updates!!


----------



## Linds31289

I am in Austin and Dallas quite frequently... If you are near North Park Mall and want to go to a boutique they have an awesome one!! Ask for Joseph! He is AMAZING! In Austin.. Go to "The Domain" they have a great boutique as well! I believe Timothy? Helped me last time!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

reginaPhalange said:


> Are the items just marked down or is there an actual additional 20% off with the email? My outlet SA is away on vacation so when I called I ended up speaking to a random one who had to keep asking a supervisor for the answers to my questions.



The email I got from an outlet SA says 30% off 3 items or more *and* an additional 20% off certain items such as clothing and certain flats and sandals.


----------



## lurkernomore

harlem_cutie said:


> The email I got from an outlet SA says 30% off 3 items or more *and* an additional 20% off certain items such as clothing and certain flats and sandals.



Sorry - I forgot to include the extra 20% off on certain items. I think I forgot because my outlet had only a small display of clothing. I normally can't decide on a scarf (or two or three) but Friday they had maybe a total choice of ten scarves where as in the past they would have two full racks of scarves alone...


----------



## anteaterquaker

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 3322855
> View attachment 3322856
> View attachment 3322857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these were in the outlet, 2 week ago, I got the bucket... As my reward for weight loss!!




May I ask how much is your tote? is that the one with the tory burch logo on the side?thanks
Congrats again


----------



## Judy1123

I got the bucket style $229.30 out the door and yes big T on side...


----------



## Judy1123

The TOTE I got in Aug. $332.50 + tax


----------



## emb0314

purse_lover1988 said:


> Available at Orlando outlet Florida. Some flats are markdown to $99 and 25% off additional for client. Contact my SA John and mention Kristie. He will give you the additional 25% off becausw only closed client gets the discount.



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I would be in heaven if that store was in California !!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

emb0314 said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I would be in heaven if that store was in California !!!



California has 4 outlets! I really like the Desert Hills location.

https://www.toryburch.com/outlet-stores?country=US&state=CA


----------



## Judy1123

I love mine in Livermore Ca


----------



## emb0314

harlem_cutie said:


> California has 4 outlets! I really like the Desert Hills location.
> 
> https://www.toryburch.com/outlet-stores?country=US&state=CA



I just googled it!! I am going to have to make a trip up there.. its only a few hours from me. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## HavPlenty

emb0314 said:


> I just googled it!! I am going to have to make a trip up there.. its only a few hours from me. Thanks for the heads up




There's a new outlet at the Ontario Mills store. Found a pair of beige flats I couldn't seem to locate on line.


----------



## bbybrook02

this is for the Orlando Outlet in Florida


----------



## Judy1123

I got this at the San Marcos, outlets


----------



## lychee8

The 40% is at my local outlet too so I think this is at all outlets. They did exclude some items like flip flops. This was my first purchase at TB but I do have a question. I asked the SA for a dust bag with my bag and she told me that they don't offer dust bags. Is this usually true of outlets? Also, has anyone seen a large robinson double zip with strap in black (not the patent saffiano leather) at their outlet? Thanks for answering.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lychee8 said:


> The 40% is at my local outlet too so I think this is at all outlets. They did exclude some items like flip flops. This was my first purchase at TB but I do have a question. I asked the SA for a dust bag with my bag and she told me that they don't offer dust bags. Is this usually true of outlets? Also, has anyone seen a large robinson double zip with strap in black (not the patent saffiano leather) at their outlet? Thanks for answering.



They usually have dust bags at cash or in the back, but it's possible they could be out. Also my store did have that bag last time I was there (maybe a month or so ago). I bought it last year and absolutely love it!


----------



## bbybrook02

Curious if the outlets sell the TB silicon Fitbit bracelets?  Have any of you ladies ever seen those there??


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

bbybrook02 said:


> Curious if the outlets sell the TB silicon Fitbit bracelets?  Have any of you ladies ever seen those there??



Back at the end of February, San Marcos had the pink with white ones that came out early on -- not the originals but the replacement ones.  They were up at the cash register.


----------



## deeyn

So a relative of mine is going to miami and there is a tb outlet there in sawgrass (that i understand). Does anyone know if i can find any minnie foldable flats there? Im sort of addicted lol


----------



## reginaPhalange

deeyn said:


> So a relative of mine is going to miami and there is a tb outlet there in sawgrass (that i understand). Does anyone know if i can find any minnie foldable flats there? Im sort of addicted lol



I'd call and ask, you never know what will turn up at the outlets!


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> So a relative of mine is going to miami and there is a tb outlet there in sawgrass (that i understand). Does anyone know if i can find any minnie foldable flats there? Im sort of addicted lol



I personally think Sawgrass' shoe selection is tiny. Your relative can do a phone order with any outlet and they ship free. While they are at Sawgrass they can ask to do a system look up for shoes to see what's in stock. I bought mine over the phone at the Orlando outlet.

the colors in stock were laguna blue, golden sun (yellow), Biscay green, gold holo, silver holo, and vermilion red. Sizes started at 8. Smaller sizes were sold out.


----------



## lettuceshop

bbybrook02 said:


> Curious if the outlets sell the TB silicon Fitbit bracelets?  Have any of you ladies ever seen those there??




The really pretty metal ones have just been reduced on the Saks website.


----------



## deeyn

Thank you! I'll get her to call and ask


----------



## reginaPhalange

I picked these up at the outlet while they were 40% off. One picture is with flash, the other without. The top bag is in the colour Bark and the bottom in Jitney Green (although it looks Navy and does actually come in Navy).


----------



## tw3nty2

reginaPhalange said:


> I picked these up at the outlet while they were 40% off. One picture is with flash, the other without. The top bag is in the colour Bark and the bottom in Jitney Green (although it looks Navy and does actually come in Navy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341388
> View attachment 3341389




how much?


----------



## reginaPhalange

tw3nty2 said:


> how much?



The envelope crossbody was originally $329 and the other was $229, so I paid $335 plus tax for both


----------



## tw3nty2

reginaPhalange said:


> The envelope crossbody was originally $329 and the other was $229, so I paid $335 plus tax for both



thanks!


----------



## hehe1223

Didn't know tory buch has outlet. Never seen one on the east coast...


----------



## fashionista1984

hehe1223 said:


> Didn't know tory buch has outlet. Never seen one on the east coast...



There's 2. Woodbury (NYC Market) and Wrentham (Boston market).


----------



## hehe1223

fashionista1984 said:


> There's 2. Woodbury (NYC Market) and Wrentham (Boston market).




Oh I'm in DC area. Both are too far away...


----------



## fashionista1984

hehe1223 said:


> Oh I'm in DC area. Both are too far away...



My SA at Wrentham is awesome. I've never met her. She sends me photos and prices etc. if you want her info pm me  I'm in Albany, so I'm too far to frequent either but if I am going to NYC orBoston for a weekend they're a nice detour


----------



## Linds31289

How much do the Miller sandals run at the outlets? Anyone familiar with San Marcos outlets? (Texas) 
Do they usually have a good color selection? Black/Tan or gold?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Linds31289 said:


> How much do the Miller sandals run at the outlets? Anyone familiar with San Marcos outlets? (Texas)
> Do they usually have a good color selection? Black/Tan or gold?



call them to see about stock. Millers go fast at every outlet. They are usually $195 plus whatever the current promotion is. It's usually at least 25% off. I can't speak to San Marcos but I usually see colored Millers at the outlet never black or tan. For basic colors you are better off catching a sale at NM, Saks or Nordstrom.


----------



## Linds31289

harlem_cutie said:


> call them to see about stock. Millers go fast at every outlet. They are usually $195 plus whatever the current promotion is. It's usually at least 25% off. I can't speak to San Marcos but I usually see colored Millers at the outlet never black or tan. For basic colors you are better off catching a sale at NM, Saks or Nordstrom.


Thank you!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Linds31289 said:


> How much do the Miller sandals run at the outlets? Anyone familiar with San Marcos outlets? (Texas)
> Do they usually have a good color selection? Black/Tan or gold?



I was at the San Marcos outlet in late February.  There were no Millers at all.  I live too far away to go to it regularly but there were no "hot" styles there.  (Reva, Minnie, Miller, etc) And in my opinion, prices are better when there are sales or promos at department stores or the FP boutique.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Current outlet promotion
20% off 1 Item
30% off 2 Items 
40% off 3 Items or more


----------



## tw3nty2

are there any millers on sale?


----------



## iheartshoes83

Went to Tory Burch outlet today in Fashion Outlets Chicago and everything in the store was 40% off except for flip flops.


----------



## tw3nty2

iheartshoes83 said:


> Went to Tory Burch outlet today in Fashion Outlets Chicago and everything in the store was 40% off except for flip flops.




40% on top of the outlet price? do you have an SA there that I can call?


----------



## lms910

iheartshoes83 said:


> Went to Tory Burch outlet today in Fashion Outlets Chicago and everything in the store was 40% off except for flip flops.




The one in Cypress near Houston had the same promo!! Got two pair of "travel flats"!


----------



## lms910

tw3nty2 said:


> are there any millers on sale?




Mine had an exclusion on Miller .


----------



## iheartshoes83

tw3nty2 said:


> 40% on top of the outlet price? do you have an SA there that I can call?


Yes. It was on top of outlet prices! There were some shoes that had 25% off and on top of that, you got the 40% off of it as well. It's their Memorial sale.  I left with 3 pairs of sandals. Great deals. Sorry. I don't have an SA.


----------



## tw3nty2

iheartshoes83 said:


> Yes. It was on top of outlet prices! There were some shoes that had 25% off and on top of that, you got the 40% off of it as well. It's their Memorial sale.  I left with 3 pairs of sandals. Great deals. Sorry. I don't have an SA.




which sandals did u get and how much if u dint mind


----------



## iheartshoes83

tw3nty2 said:


> which sandals did u get and how much if u dint mind


I got the Phoebe sandals. Came out to about $131 after our crazy taxes here. $119 before taxes


----------



## reginaPhalange

40% off at outlets, ends 07/06/16


----------



## tw3nty2

anybody has an updated spreadsheet of what's on sale? [emoji4]


----------



## Nhuanh9

I went to Livermore Outlets and they are currently 40% off everything. Addition 20% off for shoes and robinson bags.


----------



## reginaPhalange

To add to the previous post, their 40% off sale ends tonight!


----------



## Nhuanh9

My SA just sent me this style. Tag $475 on sale $232


----------



## lettuceshop

Nhuanh9 said:


> View attachment 3408038
> 
> My SA just sent me this style. Tag $475 on sale $232



This is definitely a great price but I think this bag was just in the extra 30 recent sale, on the TB web site. I don't remember the price, because it's a saffiano leather piece and it does nothing for me. Im thinking they matched it , I would ignore the $475 price.


----------



## Linds31289

It was in the extra 30% off sale or at least I think it was because the cross stitch wallets and wristlets were. Or at least in Austin they were!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Linds31289 said:


> It was in the extra 30% off sale or at least I think it was because the cross stitch wallets and wristlets were. Or at least in Austin they were!


It was in the 30% off sale! I considered buying but the saffiano stopped me.


----------



## Linds31289

I was worried about the saffiano leather on my new Robinson tote but OMG I am falling in love with it! It's my first saffiano piece and it's so classy looking!


----------



## lettuceshop

Linds31289 said:


> I was worried about the saffiano leather on my new Robinson tote but OMG I am falling in love with it! It's my first saffiano piece and it's so classy looking!



I'm so happy you're enjoying your bag, I know you had a little worry about buying a bag from the outlet, but it's worked out great for you.


----------



## Linds31289

lettuceshop said:


> I'm so happy you're enjoying your bag, I know you had a little worry about buying a bag from the outlet, but it's worked out great for you.


Yes mam! Thank you for all of the advice : )


----------



## Linds31289

lettuceshop said:


> I'm so happy you're enjoying your bag, I know you had a little worry about buying a bag from the outlet, but it's worked out great for you.


Here she is


----------



## reginaPhalange

Linds31289 said:


> Here she is


She looks great and I love the contrast of the Rose Gold wallet! Glad you're enjoying her and made the decision to keep[emoji5]


----------



## Linds31289

reginaPhalange said:


> She looks great and I love the contrast of the Rose Gold wallet! Glad you're enjoying her and made the decision to keep[emoji5]


Thank you so much! You helped me a ton! Thank you again : )


----------



## Linds31289

What are the sales in outlets?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Linds31289 said:


> What are the sales in outlets?


They're currently doing a spend more, save more. I believe they're trying to clear out any recent transfers so they can introduce more outlet-specific styles.


----------



## lurkernomore

I stopped in at the Wrentham store today. They were doing a 40% off on most bags and accessories. They were also having a 25% off select shoes and sandals. There was a group buying a ton (they had about 10-15 boxes), and it looked crazy so I didn't linger. They had a very small clothing selection, and no scarves. This is the first time I have ever left the Wrentham outlet without a new purse (and I visited Coach, KS, Saks off 5th, Cole Haan, etc)...I don't know if that is a good or a bad thing


----------



## reginaPhalange

lurkernomore said:


> I stopped in at the Wrentham store today. They were doing a 40% off on most bags and accessories. They were also having a 25% off select shoes and sandals. There was a group buying a ton (they had about 10-15 boxes), and it looked crazy so I didn't linger. They had a very small clothing selection, and no scarves. This is the first time I have ever left the Wrentham outlet without a new purse (and I visited Coach, KS, Saks off 5th, Cole Haan, etc)...*I don't know if that is a good or a bad thing*


I agree, my local outlet has those stores as well but the Saks is always hit or miss. If I don't purchase anything from TB, Burberry, or KS I'm always conflicted since the sales are decent but it usually means the stock is limited. On the plus side I guess it means no spending.

I usually go looking for retail items that were transferred to outlets and when I find them it's like hitting the jackpot. Hopefully next time it's less hectic, I usually try a Thursday or Monday since the sales are beginning/ending but the stores aren't too busy.


----------

